# Corel12 Text um eine Kugel legen



## sunnyisland (12. März 2012)

Hallo guten Tag Forum ,

ich bin ein laienhafter Corelnutzer und scheitere gerade an einer Anwendung. Ich möchte um eine gläserne 3D Kugel, um die ein breites Metallband gewickelt ist, einen Text legen (siehe Bild). Der Text soll also auf dem Metallband liegen, es brauchen keine Buchstaben hinter der Kugel "verschwinden", sondern alles soll sichtbar sein. (Ähnlich wie bei Supermans "Daily Planet). Ich habe es mit "Text an Objekt ausrichten" versucht aber das klappt nicht, denn der Text legt sich immer oben auf den Kreis, dann stimmt aber die Wölbung nicht, die ja nach unten sein muß. Weiter habe ich es mit der Linse/Fischauge probiert, ist aber auch nicht richtig, zumal dann der Hintergrund vom Text nicht mehr transparent ist.
Habt ihr eine Idee, welches Hilfsmittel ich da anwenden muß oder welche Kombination von Hilfsmitteln? Hab auch schon mal bei Corel Photopaint nachgeschaut, was mich aber auch nicht wirklich schlauer gemacht hat.
Ich habe auch Photoshop CS5, allerdings arbeite ich damit sonst nie und das Tutorial müßte schon sehr "blondinensicher" sein, damit ich damit auch klarkomme...




Bin für jeden Tipp und jede Hilfe dankbar
Viele Grüße aus Spanien;-)
Sunnyisland


----------



## smileyml (12. März 2012)

Mmh, du hast Corel undPhotopainz/Photoshop zur Auswahl. Dazu wäre folgendes vorweg zu klären:
1. In welchem Dateiformat liegt dir die Kugel vor?
2. Welches Dateiformat willst du am Ende haben?
Mir geht es bei beiden Fragen vor allem darum ob es im Pixel- oder Vektorformat ist/sein soll?!

Grüße Marco


----------



## sunnyisland (15. März 2012)

Hi Marco, das ging ja fix...
die Kugel liegt mir als jpg. vor. Da ich auch zu blöd bin, sie im Photoshop freuizustellen, was - wie mir jeder versichert - viel einfacher ist - nehme ich lieber die umständliche Art in Corel. (normal, nicht in Photopaint...)
Das Endprodukt soll ein Logo sein, weiterverarbeiten werde ich es hauptsächlich in Corel, sofern ich mich nicht irgendwann mal durch Photoshop durchquäle. Png wäre vielleicht gut, ist ja zwar kein 
transparenter Hintergrund aber dann brauche ich es nicht nochmal freistellen...

LG

hmmmmm..... bitte nicht so viele Antworten auf einmal...
Hat denn keiner eine Idee****
Würde mich wirklich über jede Hilfe freuen...

LG
Sunnyisland

 
Määänsch..... - hat den keiner eine Idee oder einen Rat, was ich machen kann********?
Das muß doch gehen, können andere doch auch.....
Notfalls nehme ich auch eine Photoshop-Anleitung, die mußt dann allerdings noch idiotensicherer sein....

Vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch ein "Auskenner" hier im Forum, würde mir echt weiterhelfen...

Danke und Grüße
Sunnyisland;-)


----------

